# TPI Island Park Request



## Darlene (Feb 22, 2013)

I am concerned because we have been waiting, and never get any feedback from TPI. I deposited a week 52 KCR II (2012) last year, and requested Island Park for this coming summer. 
I would think you would call or email and keep us updated on the search and our options. I was hoping to be able to deposit my Hawaii week every year and request something through TPI. I'm not sure we'll get an exchange from our week, so I don't think that I can trust banking my week for this year. 
Darlene


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 25, 2013)

*TPI Requests*

Hello Darlene-

TPI does have the 2 pending exchange requests you entered with us last July; looking for Island Park Village Resort or Banff Rocky Mountain Resort for specific dates in July or August 2013. Pending requests are fulfilled as inventory becomes available, with first request entered offered available inventory first. A TPI agent will contact you when we have a deposit that matches your requested destination, unit size and dates...we typically do not communicate until we have something to offer. The destinations and dates you have requested are very popular with both the owners at these resorts and exchange guests; there are normally more requests for travel to these locations than there are available units. That being said, we are still taking deposits for the summer weeks you requested so there is still a possibility of our fulfilling your exchange request.
You may contact me directly at karen.donohue@tradingplaces.com to review your request, expand your travel choices, etc. I look forward to hearing from you.
Best regards,
Karen


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you so much Karen! I appreciate your feedback, and I now have hope that we will get an exchange. 
Darlene


----------



## Darlene (Apr 19, 2013)

I just got my request filled for July  
I'm very excited, and can't wait to get away and go to Yellowstone with my adult kids.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 19, 2013)

*Island Park*

Happy Travels...it is definitely one of the places everyone should see...an amazing park. Have fun!


----------

